

Firefox Download Counter - Impressive - lakeeffect
http://downloadcounter.sj.mozilla.com/

======
tlrobinson
Am I the only one who thinks this is silly?

~~~
omouse
Marketing can seem silly when you're looking at it from a different
perspective.

~~~
rory096
Indeed. This world record stunt got quite a few media mentions, and while I'm
sure they would have gotten a lot without it because of the release, this
likely generated even more publicity.

------
gibsonf1
I have to admit, using Safari is a much more aesthetically pleasing experience
than Firefox. Firefox is definitely more "geeky" and has great development
tools though. The current version of Safari is a bit buggy, so I'm back to
Firefox until Safari gets fixed.

------
lpgauth
Doesn't seem to be loading correctly...

~~~
lakeeffect
You have to wait a second for it to load, even after it looks like it is
loaded.

------
truebosko
Surprised it hasn't hit a million yet but it's going up fast. Awesome stuff

~~~
bkrausz
The site didn't go live until 11:16am PDT, so we're a tiny bit behind...we'll
catch up fast though.

Go downloads go!

